# Aristocraft Train Engineer problem



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

Before I try calling Navin at Aristocraft, I thought I would post a problem I am having with Aristocrafts Train Engineer. Not the new Revolution one but the previous version that has 10 channels.

My brother gave me a new system for my Birthday in March and I finally got it installed in a Battery car so I could run it for xmas. The problem that I am having is that the train will run for about 5 minutes and then will stop. I can't get it to run again unless I turn off the power switch and then turn it back on again and then it will run for about 5 minutes and the stop again.

Here is what I have done so far to trouble shoot the problem.

1. tried 3 different engines to eliminate the engine as the problem - tried one Bachman 4-6-0 wired straight to the motor, Aristocraft FA-1 Deisel, and Aristocraft Little critter.
2. tried 4 different batteries to eliminate a bad battery ( all Lithium ) two of which my brother used in his Aristocraft train.
3. replaced the toggle switch between the battey and receiver with two others.
4. Routed the antenna wires away from the receiver and temporally taped along the top of the cars.
5. checked all wire connections for loose wires.
6. All wire connections not screwed down have heat shrink tubing , so short can occur.
7. Batterys fully charged ( lithium 24 volt 2 amp batteries ) charge measures 24.7 volts.
8. Train consists of 1 Bachmann boxcar and 3 bachmann passenger cars with metal wheels.

Having made all these trouble shooting measures, including leaving the roof off the Boxcar for extra cooling in 50 degree temperature, It still stops after 5 minutes of running.

Transmitter is on Freq. 5 and Channel 5.

With all this done I can only conclude that there is a problem with the receiver unit. Has anyone ever had this problem before and if so how did you solve it.

Dan S.
Denver & Rio Grande Southern


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Dan, 

It maybe the 24.7V, Aristo states in the manual the MAX is 18V... 

Michael


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

Michael: I will have to look in to that, but somehow I don't think that is it as my Brother is useing the same Batteries and Train Engineer system on his Aristrocraft trains and does not have the problem. In fact he was running his at the same time I was running mine and his ran fine.

Dan S.
Denver & Rio Grande Southern


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

after it shuts down, feel all the parts for something especially hot. This sounds like a thermal problem. 

After it has shut off and restarted, does it run for less than 5 min? 

If you give it a long cool down, does it run for more than 5 min? 

One time honored trouble shooting technique is "if you can't make it get bettery, try to make it get worse." Heat it with a hair dryer to see if it will shut down more quickly.

Do you have a polyfuse in the battery line? It might be the wrong one or defective. Heat it with a hair dryer to see if the unit will shut off. 


If thermal isn't it, have you tried another TX? 

It could also be off frequency and drifting, eventually drifting far enough to stop working.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Dan, 

Lithium cells static voltage off charge is generally a volt or two higher than the nominal rating. That said what batteries are you using, 6S lithium is 6x3.7=22.2V, 7x3.7=25.9V. 

The 5 minute operating interval or behavior suggests there is an issue with overheating me thinks… You mentioned it mattered not what battery or engine was in play, the common factors are battery voltage, associated inter-connections and the receiver. 

Can you test your equipment with a lower voltage battery? Perhaps a partially discharged battery if nothing else. 

Even though your brother purportedly has the same set-up there are likely variables that skew comparisons. Wiring, wire size and type, connector(s) type, connector count, solder joints, switches and such offer or afford electrical losses (resistance) that could plausibly affect the voltage realized at the receiver/esc input (under load things tend to change to). Not to mention OEM component specifications generally have tolerance values that can and will adversely affect your equipment and performance thereof, personally witnessed this many times in the past. 

Michael


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Which train engineer? 

I assume the grey transmitter for 75 mhz, but there were 27mhz on board receivers also. 

The 75 mhz receiver does have a thermal cutout device. Perhaps this device is defective.


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

Problem solved guys. Having not read the instructions and relying on my brother to set up the receiver, I guess was not a good thing to do. After I read the instructions it clearly says that Aristocraft engines should use the PWC setting and all non Aristocraft engines should use the Linear setting. So after I flipped the switch to Linear, It worked just fine. I ran my Bachmann Bumblebee Locomotive with a Battery Boxcar and 3 coaches for 5 hours and 20 minutes on one of Polks 21V - 2 amp Lithium Ion batteries in 50 degress tempature. 

I guees that old addage still applies. Read the Instructions first. 

This is the 10 Channel 75MHz version (Crest/Aristocraft no. 55470 and 55471) 

Thanks for all the input guys. 

Dan S. 
Denver & Rio Grande Southern.


----------



## Ross (Jul 19, 2009)

works every time...never read the instructions first


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The old saying is if all else fails read the instructions.  Yep it did the trick.







Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Still does not make sense.. when you had the problem, it was the TE shutting down, from the information you have given. 

The TE should not shut down under this kind of load. Sure would like to know when it shut down if the battery voltage went to zero or not. 

I'm guessing the input voltage shut the TE down, but still does make sense linear vs. pwc should solve the problem. 

Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm dyslexic, and the sg in your name easily turns into 2 g's to make the highly appropriate name of "Dang G Scale."


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 20 Dec 2010 09:03 AM 
Still does not make sense.. when you had the problem, it was the TE shutting down, from the information you have given. 

The TE should not shut down under this kind of load. Sure would like to know when it shut down if the battery voltage went to zero or not. 

I'm guessing the input voltage shut the TE down, but still does make sense linear vs. pwc should solve the problem. 

Greg Greg: it didn't make since to me either because me brother had a bachmann christmas set that was using the same version of TE and he had his set for PWC and it worked fine. He was also using the same Batteries. The only think I can think of is that Bachmann used different motors in the Christmas set he baught 4 years ago to the D&SG set he gave me last year. After I changed from PWC to Linear I have not had a problem and I have now run the train for over 24 hours over the course of the last week, having to charge the two batteries three times now.

Who knows, it could be one of those stray electron things.

In any case I am happy that it is working now and the kids in the neighborhood seem to enjoy it running around my front yard among the Xmas decorations.

Dan S.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Bachmann used all sorts of motor/gearing combinations over the years. Some sipped current, some gorged on it. Your loco may be very different from your borther's.


----------

